# DecoNetwork - Do you have any experience?



## Steffen (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello community.


I am new to this business and looking for a kind of "business management solution".


In my online researches I found DecoNetwork.


Is there anybody out there
who could share some experiences with me?
Is it worth to sign up?
Or?
Is there something else, even better?


I am thankful for every feedback.


Thank you very much in advance.


Steffen


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Been with Deco from the very beginning. It really comes down not if Deco can handle your business operations but more to do you have the time and resources toi implement a full turnkey system. So many people think you just hit an install button and start using. As with any turnkey front and back end there is time and energy spent setting it up.


----------



## Steffen (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi.
Thanks for your response.
I read already some of your previous posts.
And yes, I know it's complex and if you don't take the time to dig into it, you will not get the benefits out of it.
Is there any other solution on the market, which is comparable to DecoNetwork?

Are you only online or do you have also a physical store?

Cheers,
Steffen


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

We installed and used Inksoft, which is really the only other system that is truly a turn key system but decided to stay with Deco. With that said we are very different than most of the Deco customer base as we are a cut and sew shop and do very little with premade garments. Deco 8 is pretty slick as it brought drag and drop website building to the table. That in itself has a little learning curve. We decided to hire DecoPros to build us a "template" website that we can easily modify for the three sites we will use it for. We have much more of a shop than a retail store as we manufacture most what we make and sell nationally and internationally. We have customers come by when in town but we are not a retail business. 


There is so much to Deco and now the web designer that with most turnkey applications we use maybe 1/2 of it. What I would suggest is instead of going through the time and resources trying to learn how to set it up correctly for your type of business is to hire DecoPro to understand your business and set it up for you. There are numerous ways to do the same thing yet each way may have an advantage to the type business you have. 


Most people who fail with a Deco or an Inksoft are those that thought you could install and have customers using the designer in a couple hours. I think of Deco more of a turnkey system with a designer feature that just an on-line design tool.

This is the person we are currently using for our web design work - [email protected]


----------



## Steffen (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks again.
That's really helpful.


Regards,
Steffen


----------



## Marinad (Jan 5, 2019)

https://theappsolutions.com/services/native-app-development//url


----------



## rivalscustomgear (Feb 14, 2014)

We recently cancelled our Deconetwork. After working with it for 2 weeks and dedicating time to get it all set up, to start off it was not user friendly for working with customers. We REALLY REALLY REALLY wanted it to work and spent a lot of time on it setting it up.
We got through all the nitty gritty on setting up the products and pricing, etc.

Missing features:
•Not integrated live with FedEx and USPS (they do stamps.com however)
•NO CALENDAR folks!! You have to view your work load as a list of due dates (big ouch and so hard to keep track of. I don't care that it changes colors, it doesn't help)
•Emails Emails Emails - wow when you change the status or send a quote or sneeze, it sends you an email to your inbox to tell you that you did something (to me that makes more work to clear out your inbox) Want to work totally from the system, not from email to it and back
•No point of sale system (they argued this one with me but when you enter in card numbers manually, it causes higher credit card charges. Along with not being able to scan in items with a quick check out, or sync with stock inventory) I know this is more of a wishlist item. In fairness, no one that I am aware of has a POS combined.
•Looks very confusing to the customer to approve quotes, orders and artwork. Is really a big deal, especially with customers short attention spans.Too many buttons on the side.

It does have some cool features:
Integrates with Wilcom Decoration to calculate stitches (nice)

In the end, the big deal is that it wasn't clear for our customers how to get through the process of creating and ordering.

I am writing this review because I don't want anyone else to step in to this one without knowing what all this can and can't do. I could go on with a much larger list but those are some of the biggies. Best of luck Steffen


----------



## johnconvoy (Nov 29, 2013)

Deco we tried but was super complicated for the basics we need. Also tried Trello/Excel/QuickBooks. We use a combo of Printavo and QuickBooks for our accountant now


----------

